# Blue selaginella - by request



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

A few members were interested in seeing pics of this stuff after I mentioned it in another thread a few days ago. I finally got some pics of it from another viv I have it in. It's hard to get a good shot of it since the blue is iridescent and changes based on the angle and light. It shows up a bit in these pics, but maybe I'll try the flash and see if that pics it up better. You can see in the pics that the new growth is green, but it turns this nice light blue color when they mature. I'm not sure of the species since I bought it at a local nursery only labeled as "selaginella".


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

wow! very pretty! thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

selaginella uncinata I believe. Going crazy in my 29 gal


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I have some from Black Jungle. It's growing great, but it seems like it only has its sheen when its surface is dry, and mine's never is because of the high humidity.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

bobberly1 said:


> I have some from Black Jungle. It's growing great, but it seems like it only has its sheen when its surface is dry, and mine's never is because of the high humidity.


I've noticed the same thing. I only mist the viv everyother day though so I get to see it pretty regularly.


----------



## LucasJ (May 7, 2007)

I have some of this in my viv aswell and it is taking off! It even sent out a runner about 2 inches above the dirt that sent down about 4 roots into the ground. So far my new favorite plant. Does anybody elses have a lot of red? Great looking plant btw, your pics did a good job capturing the blue.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

A local nursery up here had a bunch. Bought one and it was green with the blue tinge. put it in a viv, doing great blue/green still. went back for another one 2 weeks later and they were neglected looking. bronze and reddish. bought it anyway, put it in the same viv... new growth green/blue old growth still bronze.
Mine also shows blue when dry best, green when wet
Found the tag-def. selaginella uncinata


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow thats a beautiful plant. Anybody happen to have any cuttings available?


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Here is my blue (hard to tell by pic) and red salaginella, bought from the same store as JubJub.

-Beth


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Bcs TX said:


> Here is my blue (hard to tell by pic) and red salaginella, bought from the same store as JubJub.
> 
> -Beth


Are you stalking me 

Yours looks like it's wet in the pic and you can definitely see the difference. My red has much less green then yours too I wonder if they're different.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Hard to see the red in my pics, some are redder than others. I did buy them from 1 other source (Pots and Planters).

Maybe you should post some pics of your red.

-Beth


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I was thinking about going out today and getting some rapid rooter plugs to take a couple cuttings for future use. pm me so I don't forget to make a few extras.I am forgetful


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

The darker you grow this species, the more intense the blue gets. The reddish/brown is from high light. In some nurseries here, the tops are red/brown and the bottoms that don't get any light are bright blue.

I once seen a specimen that was grown in what had to be the dimmest light possible to maintain any plant and it was so blue, it hurt to look at.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Sorry, I have nothing to add concerning the Selaginella uncinata, but I thought I would post this picture of another blue Selaginella. It is pretty close to the blue color of uncinata (even though it's not so evident in this picture), but in size it is at least double. In decent light it stays very close to the ground and in weaker light the ends rise up like plumes. And for the purist there is one last positive note, this species is from South America (uncinata is from Southern China). I know it's not much of a picture, but I wanted to post. : )


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I say a similar Selaginella to yours in Panama Chuck. I only saw this in one place in the Darian. Here's a picture of the 'frond'.










If I had known how little they check your luggage in customs (Did I say little? They didn't touch it), I may have been tempted to snag a piece. But, I only brought back pictures.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi Harry. Glad you had a nice trip. That is a great looking Selaginella. It's always nice to see photos. I think i didn't describe mine well. It doesn't fan out like yours (kind of wish it did), the ends just curve upwards and curl back over. Like a wave. Thanks again for sharing that pic. Is it from near the Llano-Carti area? I don't mean to sidetrack this thread too much, but I have to ask if you saw any Ceratostemmas in the area?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

It was near the Cana Field Station. I did not see any Ceratostemmas that I am aware of. But as you can imagine, if it was not flowering it was hard to see. We were also in the West highlands near David and I saw a number of different Ericaceae but the only one flowering was a Macleania insignis or glabra. It was too high to get a picture.


----------

